

[Show HN]: Test your arithmetic against other HNers with my first Socket.IO app - CoryG89
http://get24.jit.su
I created this game for my game dev course at Auburn University. The game was created using nothing but open source technologies and is available on Github --&#62; http://github.com/CoryG89/Get24
======
CoryG89
I created this game for my game dev course at Auburn University. The game was
created using nothing but open source technologies and is available on Github
--> <http://github.com/CoryG89/Get24>

